# Stero's journey to The Stage



## Sterolizer (May 17, 2012)

So I'm sitting here and thinking where should I start with my story...

Jan 2012 gave me a bad in mouth by starting the year off badly. I was in the gym one day, when I started coughing, and was having a really hard time breathing. So I drove my ass to the hospital after it wasn't getting any better. I only had a sp02 of 82%, bp of 149/97, and a resting heart rate of 140bpm. They took me straight into emerg, and were surprised I drove myself in. Hooked up to IV, oxygen, heartmonitor, etc, and they began taking xrays of my chest. They found my pericardial sac to be inflamed, and my lungs were full of fluid. They put me on lasik's asap. Then then transfered me by ambulance to the main hospital in Edmonton.

After a long ass time, they had treated me for pneumonia, and also did several other test such as ecg's, ultrasound of my heart, MRI, and angiograms. I got better and better over time from the antibiotics. And was released later in the month, but over that time I had lost a ton of weight from lack of sleep, and not eating much, because of lack of appetite. 

I then decided in beginning of feburary I was going to recomp. Here is what I looked like in the beginning of febuary on the 1st















And after 3+ months of recomp this is what I looked like as of april 27th (please ignore the mcdonalds bag as it was for a contest)














Now I will be keeping a log for a 5X5, as I'm looking to gain solely mass, and size. I will also be posting my meal journal in here too, along with update pictures, and if I get enough followers, I'll do videos too. The routine is going to look like this>

Over these next 25 weeks, I will be working a 5x5 routine. Which will look like this. 

Workout A: 5x5 squats. 5x5 bench press. 5x5 BB reverse rows. 5x5 French press.

Workout B: 5x5 squats. 5x5 BB Overhead press. 5x5 Deadlift. 5x5 Drag curls

Mon:A, Wed:B, Fri:A
Mon:B, Wed:A, Fri:B
Etc.


Here's the plan, bulk while building as much mass, and strength without getting too fat. The entire plan is going to be Bulk over this year of 2012, and beginning of next jan/feb, I'll begin cutting for the national qualifiers which is held in June of 2013. Any advice or motivation will be greatly appreciated. Any questions or concerns feel free to ask! I will be running a cycle for this if you want to know about it just PM, or ask here and I'll let you know


----------



## Sterolizer (May 17, 2012)

Oh yeah guess I should included my stats...

I've just turned 22
height is 5'5
weight is around 150-160
maybe 10-13% bf as you can see in the latest pictures.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 17, 2012)

subb man.....what are you using AAS wise for the bulk??


----------



## Zeek (May 17, 2012)

tell us a little about your diet also plz


----------



## NbleSavage (May 17, 2012)

Great progress, Bro!! Keep it up!


----------



## Lulu66 (May 17, 2012)

Looking great man.


----------



## Sterolizer (May 18, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> subb man.....what are you using AAS wise for the bulk??



TestE-500mg week
Deca- 350mg week
D bol- 20mg day


----------



## Sterolizer (May 18, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> tell us a little about your diet also plz



This is what I will be following...

Consume a diet consisting roughly of 40 to 50 percent carbs, 30 to 40 percent protein, and 25 to 35 percent fat while following a clean bulking diet. While most of your meals should contain a fair blend of the three macronutrients, the meals before and after your workout should consist of just carbs and protein (in a 2:1 ratio) with minimal fat. This approach will avoid the slowdown in digestion that occurs from fat consumption, helping to shuttle more nutrients into your muscles when you need them most--to prepare you for an impending workout and to recover from a completed workout. Beyond that, each meal you consume should be roughly aligned with the listed percentages--most of the meal should consist of healthy carbs such as fruits, vegetables, brown rice, whole grains and sweet potatoes; a moderate portion of the meal should consist of lean protein from low-fat meat, chicken, turkey, eggs or seafood, and a smaller portion of the meal should contain healthy fat from fat-containing fruit (think avocados), nuts, seeds or healthy cooking oils like olive or coconut. Aim to consume just enough calories to add roughly a pound per week, as this slow but steady rate of gains should be sufficient to enable you to add maximal size without adding excessive fat to your waistline.

Sample Meals
A sample breakfast while on a clean bulking diet might consist of several scrambled eggs, a bowl of oatmeal with blueberries and Cinnamon and several fish oil capsules. A sample lunch might consist of a large garden salad with several grilled chicken breasts, and a few tablespoons of natural peanut butter. A sample dinner might be a lean cut of flank steak served with a sweet potato and a spinach and tomato salad with olive oil or balsamic dressing. As a snack throughout the day, consider blending up protein powder in milk with berries and a tablespoon or two of natural peanut butter for a healthy high-calorie shake to help you reach your goals.


----------



## Sterolizer (May 18, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Great progress, Bro!! Keep it up!


 Thanks bro, thanks for joining in! 


Lulu66 said:


> Looking great man.


Thanks Lulu! I've got a long road ahead of me yet.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 18, 2012)

LMAO at the spoon pic... 

Sterolizer as seen on the misc? lololololol...

You got a good foundation going bro. Keep it rolling.


----------



## Sterolizer (May 18, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> LMAO at the spoon pic...
> 
> Sterolizer as seen on the misc? lololololol...
> 
> You got a good foundation going bro. Keep it rolling.



What do you mean misc lol? These next 25 weeks are going to be a fun ride. Hopefully I can pack 5-7lbs of solid muscle in then


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 18, 2012)

Sterolizer said:


> What do you mean misc lol?



Lettuce be cereal... the bb.com misc section. Full of trolls. Its where the idea of the spoon pic originated from.  U aware brah?


----------



## Hurt (May 18, 2012)

Looking good so far man, I'm watching!  Yeah what's with the spoon? lol


----------



## Sterolizer (May 18, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Lettuce be cereal... the bb.com misc section. Full of trolls. Its where the idea of the spoon pic originated from.  U aware brah?


 
Nope can't say I've ever posted in the misc section of BB.com, I do have a journal/log there too though. Under the same name.



Hurt said:


> Looking good so far man, I'm watching!  Yeah what's with the spoon? lol



The spoon pic was for a online contest to know that the pictures were recent.


----------



## beasto (May 18, 2012)

My road to the stage begins May 28th...and its going to be a looooong one 12 weeks of eating clean training dirty!! 8 can't wait to dance with Miss Tren once again. Good luck with everything bro!! And wish you a fast recovery!! Good progress so far keep it up!!!


----------



## gfunky (May 18, 2012)

That weight class is all about who gets the most shredded good luck my man that is a tough weight class!


----------



## Sterolizer (May 18, 2012)

beasto said:


> My road to the stage begins May 28th...and its going to be a looooong one 12 weeks of eating clean training dirty!! 8 can't wait to dance with Miss Tren once again. Good luck with everything bro!! And wish you a fast recovery!! Good progress so far keep it up!!!


 
Thanks bro! Are you starting a journal too? 



gfunky said:


> That weight class is all about who gets the most shredded good luck my man that is a tough weight class!


Genetics wise I can cut like crazy, and I have thin skin which gives me the grainy/veiny look!


----------



## beasto (May 18, 2012)

I might stero...never have before, but I'm sure I would get a lot of support.


----------



## Pikiki (May 18, 2012)

Great job so far bro keep up the hard work


----------



## Sterolizer (May 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Tonight's workout.

Squat:
5x5 165lb

BB Bench press:
5x5 150lb

BB *row:
5x5 150lb

French press:
5x5 40lb


----------



## gfunky (May 22, 2012)

That is a full body workout right there!!  Good stuff man!


----------



## Sterolizer (May 22, 2012)

gfunky said:


> That is a full body workout right there!!  Good stuff man!



It's still pretty light weight, I'm trying to keep rest to a max of 30seconds right now. By around week 12-15 the weight will start to get heavier after adding 5lbs every workout.


----------



## Pikiki (May 22, 2012)

You working your self up on weight I like that bro.


----------



## Sterolizer (May 22, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> You working your self up on weight I like that bro.


Well what I did was take my 5 rep max of each exercise, and cut them in half, so eventually after adding 5lbs each time I'll pass my original 5 rep max.


----------



## Jada (May 22, 2012)

Cool log bro keep it alive


----------



## Pikiki (May 22, 2012)

Sterolizer said:


> Well what I did was take my 5 rep max of each exercise, and cut them in half, so eventually after adding 5lbs each time I'll pass my original 5 rep max.



that sounds pretty cool, nice plan bro


----------



## Sterolizer (May 22, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Cool log bro keep it alive


 Thanks for joining!


Pikiki said:


> that sounds pretty cool, nice plan bro


Hopefully it works out how I have been told its suppose to. I have never ever ran a routine like this before.


----------



## Pikiki (May 22, 2012)

Will figured out thru your log ...lol


----------



## Sterolizer (May 25, 2012)

Quick update I've been feeling a little short of breath since Monday night. Went to the doctor today to get it checked out. Turns out I have a chest infection. It's only 4 days of pills so I think I'm going to skip out on the gym this week and start again next Monday let all my recovery go into getting rid of this chest infection


----------



## gfunky (May 26, 2012)

Dont get all sick now you have work to do!


----------



## Pikiki (May 26, 2012)

We are in the same boat brotha, take care of your health.


----------



## Sterolizer (Jun 27, 2012)

I haven't been around much here because of work but here are some update pictures for all of you!


----------



## Sterolizer (Oct 13, 2012)

I have been busy with work but here is an updated picture!


----------



## Jada (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey welcome back, looking good but ummmmm the Damn wee wee shot is killing me)


----------



## Sterolizer (Oct 13, 2012)

Jada said:


> Hey welcome back, looking good but ummmmm the Damn wee wee shot is killing me)



Lol stop checking out my penis brotha


----------



## Sterolizer (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks like I'm going to be blasting this starting sometime november
Test E 500mg week 20 weeks
Tren E 400mg week 12 weeks if I feel good
Adrol 50mg-100mg day 5 weeks
EQ 600-750mg week 20 weeks
Proviron 100mg day 10 weeks


----------

